# Super Block in Super Mario Galaxy 2  is a NOOOO



## AnimalCrossingcool (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=239163


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 21, 2010)

How hard is it to beat a stinking level in Galaxy? 

Not that hard.


----------



## Micah (Mar 21, 2010)

I think super guide is an ok feature. It showed me how to beat a stupidly hard level in NSMBWii.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow, a Super Guide in Mario Galaxy?

Almost feels as if Nintendo is mocking us.

Oh well, not mandatory, I guess it's a good feature for kids.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 21, 2010)

Why do people think this is a bad thing?! It's a GOOD thing!! It means they can make the game _harder_! You don't _have_ to use the Super Guide, you know. If you're good enough, you won't even run into it at all, so what is there to complain about?!


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Why do people think this is a bad thing?! It's a GOOD thing!! It means they can make the game _harder_! You don't _have_ to use the Super Guide, you know. If you're good enough, you won't even run into it at all, so what is there to complain about?!


Games shouldn't have to tell you how to beat them.


----------



## Micah (Mar 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's what internet guides are for.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 21, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually a good point, either way people will use some sort of help I guess. So I guess it doesn't matter. =p


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what if the game is so hard that you _can't_ beat it? For a lot of little kids and casual gamers, some games can be just too hard for them. Super Guide fixes everything. It allows the developers to make the game difficult without sacrificing the enjoyment from not-so-skilled gamers. Gamers who are used to difficult games should have no problem, so they'll never even run into the Super Guide. And even if they do mess up and make it appear, it's 100% optional. There is absolutely _nothing_ to complain about. Why should you care if some gamers who may not be as skilled or experienced as you choose to get a little help in a difficult game? It's their choice, not yours. And besides, the Super Guide can't be the game 100% for you. There are still secrets that you'll need to unlock yourself. Honestly, the Super Guide is a win-win. There is nothing wrong with it at all. If anything, it's a great addition.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 21, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> How hard is it to beat a stinking level in Galaxy?
> 
> Not that hard.


Galaxy 1, not that hard, with some exceptions.

Galaxy 2? Heh.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And in addition to what Tye said, you don't _have _to use Super Guide. Just ignore the block, and you'll have instant bragging rights. Besides, don't you remember how hard NSMBW was?


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kids and casual gamers can stop sucking then.

If they want to make a game hard then they should not corners around it, if the game is good, people will play it regardless. 

But Coma was right in saying that people will find help online anyway, so the point is moot either way.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't like the idea of it either.
If we had games when we were little that helped us through the entire thing, then we would have gotten bored of them a long time ago.

Like Rob said, if it's too hard for someone then they need to try harder instead of having someone hold their hand the whole time. That's what makes a game fun, being difficult. If you can't get past something you keep trying and trying, not wimping out and having something else do it for you.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 21, 2010)

Casuals and kids don't need to hold hands, they need to learn to play.

Nintendo should slowly turn them hardcore, then we won't get as much shovelware.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Casuals and kids don't need to hold hands, they need to learn to play.
> 
> Nintendo should slowly turn them hardcore, then we won't get as much shovelware.


Playing mario isn't going to make anybody "hardcore" 

Are you really *censored.4.1* about how people play their game....REALLY?!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Really guys? I actually agree with Tye on this one. Stop *censored.4.1* about something that, if you're so "hardcore" you won't even run into the block! You'll breeze through the level and not even encounter it. For those who get stuck in say... a shadow mario race, will be able to see the shortcuts through the level and win the level. It's not something that will majorly change the gameplay? 

Basically, it's a free game guide! I know some, if not most, if not ALL OF YOU, have at least used a guide at least once. Or even looked up how to do something in game on the internet. 

And again, if you're so good at it like you seem to profess, then you won't encounter it, and you'll never notice it. Even if you do mess up, you don't HAVE to use it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 21, 2010)

I used to be against the idea. But I do admit I used it once in NSMBWii.....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 21, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I used to be against the idea. But I do admit I used it once in NSMBWii.....


This. Just to find a star coin or secret exit, can't remember.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't beat the level with the suction cup guys.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what if, even with the guide, you cannot beat the level?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get the guide to beat it for you.


----------



## Charles (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't like it when a game gives you a leeway to get past an obstacle. It would kill me if I was playing Contra 4 and while trying to master it and beat it, there would always be this thing staring at me that would let me skip large chunks without playing. It makes it feel like you wouldn't have to worry about mastering anything.

Still, it is optional, and the difference between super guide and a book guide is that a book cannot lend you skill.

Something like this would be useful in a game if you were stuck and didn't know where to go or what to do. I think it would be best as a means to stop being lost or getting past an apparent dead end.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people can't just "stop sucking". Not everyone is naturally good at games. Sometimes people just need a little help. So what? If it helps them become a better gamer, then why is it bad?! You act as if being good at games is some sort of elite club that only certain people can join. >_> It's like riding a bike. Some people are good enough to learn how to ride a bike without ever needed to use training wheels. Others...well, those training wheels are necessary. The Super Guide _is_ those training wheels. It's nothing to be ashamed of. Everyone has to start somewhere. Plus, it makes sense from a business point of view. Why do you think companies sell certain bikes with training wheels preinstalled? Because it makes it more accessible! If you aren't good at riding a bike, then the training wheels are there for you. If you are good at riding a bike, then you can just take them off and not use them at all. The same is true for video games and the Super Guide. Some games are just too hard for people, so they don't want to play them. But with the inclusion of the Super Guide, those players who struggle on difficult games will still be able to play through them! It's a win-win.

And don't think that this is a new thing, either. Nintendo has done it before, long ago...<div class='spoiler_toggle'>THE ORIGINAL SUPER GUIDE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The P-Wing? That is not even remotely the same thing. =P

I'm curious as to why you're referring to it as a win-win situation, it has no benefit towards me.


----------



## Micah (Mar 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Win-win.

It doesn't affect you (therefore it's not a loss), and it helps casual gamers (or people who want to be hardcore but aren't as good at the games).


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-Wing basically let you fly through most, if not all, of a level, not even really playing it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Comatose and Bacon Boy said. XD


----------



## David (Mar 22, 2010)

lol really? this is what super guide is?? omg nintendo what have you done


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you actually needed to earn a P-Wing and you had only 5 or so per game, so that's why it isn't the same.

Also, I digress, this debate has devolved into everyone saying the same thing over and over so, yeah just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, I doubt this, but I wish at the beginning on the file, it would let you chose super guide or no super guide.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Well, I doubt this, but I wish at the beginning on the file, it would let you chose super guide or no super guide.


I'm sure it'll be set up like NSMB Wii was, I don't really know since I've never played it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Well, I doubt this, but I wish at the beginning on the file, it would let you chose super guide or no super guide.


Why does it matter? If you don't want to use it, just ignore it. It's not like it's hurting the game any by being there. Hell, I didn't even run into it at all in New Super Mario Bros. Wii! Well...I guess that's only because I was playing with Andrew, but still... XD


----------



## Thunder (Mar 22, 2010)

It's not that big of a deal. It's optional isn't it?


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Tutorials? HAH.

They should have made Achievements, not some dumb "STOOPER GUIED!1!!1".

Replay Value is a yes. Tutorials is a huge Doctor NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Tutorials? HAH.
> 
> They should have made Achievements, not some dumb "STOOPER GUIED!1!!1".
> 
> Replay Value is a yes. Tutorials is a huge Doctor NOOOOOOOOOOO


You're completely missing the point. "Achievements" can't help not-so-skilled players beat the game. And Mario games do have their equivalent of "achievements", like the Prankster Comets in Galaxy 1 and collecting all the Stars. But if your definition of "replay value" is "worthless awards the game gives you for doing pointless things that don't add any real depth to gameplay", then so be it.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a facking Mario Game. How hard can it be?

Oh, so we're playing Third-Party Mods like Kaizo Mario? Holy crap dude, not buying that piece of ass. /sarcasm

It's easy and fun, you get better along the way. Besides, why do you think games come with a motherfacking INSTRUCTION BOOKLET? What, are we buying Used Discs from GameStop? Your argument is invalid. Plus, Achievements do help you get better. You work hard until you achieve something, feel good about yourself, and eventually become well prepared for anything the game throws at you. Finally, Mario Galaxy 1 already shows you how to play the game. You talk to people. It's so easy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instruction booklets just tell you how to play the game, they can't magically make you better at it. >_> And achievements don't help you get better at games. What if you can't even beat an achievement? Achievements aren't made to be easy. They can't help you through the game at all. At the most, they're just distractions from the main game. The Super Guide actually _shows_ you how to get through the game. Achievements don't do that. (Ugh, I hate using that word in that context so much... Achievements, achievements, achievements... GAH!! *twitch*)

And Mario games can be challenging. Have you played New Super Mario Bros. yet? Did you beat Galaxy 100%? Not exactly the easiest thing to do.


----------



## David (Mar 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


galaxy 100% was very easy it just took time.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 22, 2010)

Platforming games are mostly just patterns, so I doubt the guide is needed.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 22, 2010)

Taking time is difficult. It was frusterating because of certain levels. I.e. purple coins, shadow Mario

then playing as Luigi...


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me there, I need to get that game. But I am on my way to beating Galaxy 100%. Isn't so hard so far.

I'm a seasoned platforming expert, NSMBW doesn't look too hard, I've studied the physics and even seen 6 out of 10 people do an above average job.

The guide is just like an instruction booklet. No wait, it's the same thing as buying those Stradegy Guides except you get a small fraction that let's you get used to what you're playing. BORING. You don't need some magical Luigi to help you get better at the game. You play, you overcome whatever gets in your path.

Do the impossible, see the invisible....Row row fight da powah! Punch the untouchable break the unbreakable...Row row fight da powah! What you gonna do is...what you wanna do just...Break the rule and you'll see the truth.

Honestly, I don't have any time to post Lyrics from an awesome yet revelant song. You sir, just suck. I'm a pro, I've started from epic fail to someone who's precise. Someone who knows what he's doing. A Tactical Veteran, Elite Griefer, Fearless Charger, Team Defender, Quick Killer, Riddle Solver, Agile Assasin, Intel Capping Teammate. the Guy who takes a Bullet for anyone and prevails in the end: King Partycat Ren. Just who the hell do you think I am? Although I get rusty at times, I learn from my mistakes. Everyone makes em. Happens whenever you fight someone around your skill level, or even at random.

*Long story short, you learn from your mistakes. Don't be a coward and expect some fairy to tell you what to do. It kills the adventure, excitement, and endless trials of the game*.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't understand. Some people just DON'T HAVE the skill. Even if they try and try, they just can't get it. That's where the Super Guide comes in handy. Who cares if someone who's not as skilled as you lets the game show them how to get by a few times? It's doesn't even concern you, so why complain?

And you seem to be confusing me for someone who needs the Super Guide. Just because I support it doesn't mean I'm going to use it, or even run into it at all at that. >_>


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

New quoting. I hate pyramids.

If they don't have the skill, and never get it after an extended period of time, so help me god, I'll go into all those newbies' faces and:
http://www4.obamiconme.pastemagazine.com/entries/967916-do-it-******.gif
Even if it gets my ass kicked. Because I have balls. Just how do you think the Military changes people's lives? Moving back on topic: If they don't have the skill, and try over and over and fail, the Super Guide wouldn't be useful. Even with instructions, it's useless without skill.

Basically, you've made another contradiction. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>How things would work out if Nubs had no skill and used the Super Guide:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Noob 1: ZOMG I NO WAT 2 DO BUT I CANT BEET DIS ST00PID BAWSS!11!1!!12@@@
Noob 2: ahahahaha u suk at dis gaem i totaly can pwn dis n00b baws but i dunt wana
Noob 1: dats coz u no u wil die!!1!!!!!!!!!!111!!!11
Noob 2: fien i wil do it only 2 prov u rong

15 Minutes Later...

Noob 2: ZOMG HAXX DIS BAWS IS GAWD MODEDED~!!!!!1/1212213@!@!1211!!!!
Noob 1: c dat i told ju leme try agen
Noob 2: watever itz 2 cheep u betur go agen aha sufer moar
Noob 1: *censored.9.10*!!!!
Noob 2: lololololo!

15 MORE Minutes Later...

Noobs 1 & 2: ZOMG DIS GAEM SUXX!!!111!!!11
*Noobs go back to GameStop and trade it in for a different game, and rage even more.*
*Eventually, they give up gaming and suffer from mass stress and anger issues*

THE END</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 22, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't use "Burning Soul" lyrics in your post. Way to cool to be used in such a stupid and arrogant post. Quit acting like you're God and shove your pride back up your ass. I hope I'm not the only one getting tired of your "I'm right because I'm me, and you're wrong because you're not me."


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Stop trolling me you idoitic pubfags. You can stop being gay now.

Mario Games are easy. The only hard parts in Mario Galaxy 1 are Bouldergeist and Cake Lane. The Final Stage is just a little trial and error.

If it wasn't hard enough explaining the same thing over and over again, getting the same dumb responses was worse. Besides, if you've got no skill, you can't beat the bosses. Doesn't matter if you have a guide telling you what to do, if you suck at the game, you just plain frickin suck. If I'm right, you'll unlock something if you don't use the Super Guide. Remember NSMBW? There's an option to enable Luigi Blocks that give you info. I forgot what happens when you use em, there's a small downside or something. Not sure what it was. It's not like we have intelligent monkeys as our SMG Fanbase, buying the games and failing hard. I also never said I'm god, I've climbed up a long ladder. You have too, and others on this forum surpass me in different levels. Not enough FPS Gamers I guess. Nuff said.

tl;dr, No skill makes Guides useless, it's just a platforming game, lrn2rant


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 22, 2010)

Actually. 
Casuals can't get better.
If it's too hard they'll quit.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Actually.
> Casuals can't get better.
> If it's too hard they'll quit.


Since when was a Mario Game even remotely hard. You're either a decent platformer, a Pro, or a complete failiure.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 22, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be some sort of Mario god then.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2010)

DarkPwnz0r's rep seems to decrease every time he opens his mouth...


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXTRA EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT! 

Party Kitten is better at Platforming games than the average Human!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I've yet to master my Megaman and Kirby Skills. I blame Nintendo for lacking Kirby Games these days. As for Megaman? I'm getting better.</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 22, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Super Mario World SNES was easy? Hell no. 

Oh that's right! You weren't born then. Sorry. My mistake.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was one of my first Mario Games. You shut up, it was easy.

Quit yelling at me, ya just need to get better at Mario games. No matter how much you hate on me, I'll still love you. Now give me a hug or I'll glomp you. >:3


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 22, 2010)

I just read throught the thread and....

Well...

I agree with Tyeforce more than the other guy... 0.0

This is certainly something


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I just read throught the thread and....
> 
> Well...
> 
> ...


You're all a bunch of bloody newbs if you think Super Mario Galaxy is hard.

If you have the balls to call Mario Games hard, you best be trolling. How can you even agree with him. Oh well, the Nemesis Count went up by 3 today. Keep living in the past and holding grudges from this thread's debate, see if I care. Incompetent fanboys.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Mar 22, 2010)

I really wish Nintendo wouldn't put this in here, or atleast make it an optional feature that we can turn on and off in the menu.  In NSMBW, you get penalized for just seeing the block appear!  "Oh, your stars didn't sparkle on you account, big deal." most of you probably will say, but I'm just a really competitive person, and a completionist (if it's a game I really like).  Yes, I have used online guides, but if I want help, I want to do the level, puzzle, etc. myself, not the stupid CPU doing it for me.  And for all the inexperienced gamers out there, there's something called trial and error.  It's very useful in games I might add.  I got through NSMBW without using the guide, even though it appeared.  But, the reason it appeared is because I sat there and tried different strategies, not just give up and let the computer beat the level for me.  One more thing, Super Mario World is extremely hard and I don't see anything that'll beat the game for you in there.  This just shows how much the times have changed between now and then.  New gamers need to learn how to game, they need someone holding their hand throughout the game.  If they make it through the level on their own, or something remotely close to that, there's a great feeling of achievement that you get.  Well, I'm done rambling.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 22, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Actually.
> Casuals can't get better.
> If it's too hard they'll quit.


Nintendo or someone else needs to make some sort of WiiWare game that will make them improve their skills, then we can have less casual games, yay!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, Super Mario Galaxy 2, the game we're talking about, isn't the same game as Super Mario Galaxy. It will be much harder. So stop using the first Galaxy as an example. And not everyone is a "Mario god" like you're making yourself out to be. It's not like Mario games require no skill at all, because they do. I myself am quite good at Mario games, but I'll admit sometimes even I get stuck. Galaxy was fairly easy for me, but that doesn't mean it will be for everyone else. And if the Galaxy series follows the same pattern that the New Super Mario Bros. series has (the first game was pretty easy, but the second game, with the addition of Super Guide, was a lot harder), then Galaxy 2 will be quite the challenge.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

Who cares if it's hard, I'd say it's about time Mario Games needed skill.

If it wasn't obvious enough for you facks: RED ALERT HERE'S MY ARGUMENT:

I don't like the Super Guide because I believe it's useless. Mario Games were never hard. Just casual and enjoyable. At some point, everyone who plays Video Games has played a Mario Game. Or any platforming game for that matter. In New Super Mario Bros Wii, you can hit the Luigi Block if you want to, but it only appears when you die a bunch of times. If you're failing hard at Mario, do you honestly think a silly tutorial of Luigi running through the level in a linear fashion would help you get better? Sure, it would teach you what you're supposed to do, but that's the equivalent of a skilled player playing the level for you, and being forced to play it again by yourself. If you suck at Mario, you suck at Mario. No matter what this Super Guide tells you. Besides, couldn't we have nicer things than some Super Guide? I would have appreciated Achievements and Unlockables. Now now, achievements don't help you get better, but they motivate you. Think of Team Fortress 2's Sniper Achievements. One of em is called Be Efficient. For that Achievement, you have to kill 3 enemies with 3 bullets. That game is telling you to stop wasting Ammo. And cmon, remember the Sniper's standards. He's a professional. "Be Polite, be efficient, and have a plan to kill everyone you meet". 

And if you're too lazy to read the above, read this: Whether there could have been achievements or not, the Super Guide is a waste of space and wouldn't be useful, especially because it pops up when you're getting your ass handed to you. Don't expect Luigi to grant you Super Leet Mario Platforming Skills. If at first you don't succeed, try try again. If not, you should just quit Platforming Games forever.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 22, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Who cares if it's hard, I'd say it's about time Mario Games needed skill.
> 
> If it wasn't obvious enough for you facks: RED ALERT HERE'S MY ARGUMENT:
> 
> ...


It's about time for you to get off your high horse and stop acting like you're some kind of god. Mario games may not be the hardest games ever, but they're certainly not the easiest. There are many people who just can't beat that certain level or boss, but want to still progress through the game. Take, for example, Bouldergeist from Galaxy. You even said yourself that it was one of the hard parts. For some people, it's just a certain part of a game like that that they can't get past, no matter how hard they try, and because of that, they get turned off and stop playing, never to finish the game. Now, if the Super Guide was in Super Mario Galaxy and someone couldn't get past that boss, they could use the Super Guide to get past that part and continue progressing through the game. It may not magically give them skill, but it will show them how to beat it if they couldn't figure it out, and most importantly, it will allow them to progress through the game. And hopefully it will also motivate them to go back and try to beat it themselves, and _that_ is where they start developing skill.

As for "achievements", I could care less if they were in or not. They don't add any depth to the game at all. It's just filler that developers like to pass as extended content, when it's really just a rehash of things you've already done before while playing through the game, just with added goals. It's always the part of the game that I do last, and it's not very enjoyable. It's like, you beat the game, but then you still have these tasks you need to complete before you can say that you beat the game 100%. And so then you finally finish them all, and what do you get? Bragging rights. Oooooooh. And maybe you'll unlock a few things, but you don't really get anything truly worth it. I'd rather have more unique content in my games than this filler crap.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 22, 2010)

I meant bouldergeist's DAREDEVIL RUN was hard. I can beat him with anytime by taking at least 1 hit. I'm not implying that I'm a Mario God, I'm just saying it's not that hard.

Well, the argument will die here and now. Let's begin:

I do agree with you when you say the Super Guide can help you beat the boss whether you have skill or not, and they could develop skill that way. I'm actually seeing your point instead of yelling like a baboon. And for that, I apologize.

As for Achievements, they may be worthless, but they DO motivate you into doing em all. One final thing: The instruction booklet DOES help you a little. Juuuust a little. How so? Well, many people have beaten games countless times, and when they look back in the Instructions, they see moves they've never known about before.

Well, when SMG2 gets released, we'll see if the Super Guide was useful for the world's players. It is nice and useful, but we'll see. Any final Q/C/C?


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 23, 2010)

Let's rage some more, huh guys?


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 23, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Let's rage some more, huh guys?


No way. In fact, our argument would have been short-lived if we wouldn't have repeated the same thing over and over to each other.

I'm not sending my rep down the drain just to achieve "lulz". At least we're on topic, right?


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 23, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah repeated arguments seems to be a running theme around here.

But nonetheless it was getting pretty personal, so I hope it's stopped.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 23, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should have stopped...

Well, no hard feelings eh Tyeforce? I did act like a silly kitten back there...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, no hard feelings. Sorry I haven't replied, I'm trying to do a Japanese essay for class. >_> *Goes back to that* ._.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 23, 2010)

Whoa, a Japanese Essay?

Sounds hard. Well, then again I don't know Japanese. The next posts should be on topic, but there isn't that much left to discuss.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 23, 2010)

i remumbur wen vidya gaems useta take skil an nawt looigee doin crazee shid 4 u wuz how u winned


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 23, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> i remumbur wen vidya gaems useta take skil an nawt looigee doin crazee shid 4 u wuz how u winned


sdfu n00b u suk diks ahahaha i trol ju xD

No seriously let's get back on topic.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 23, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOU!


And I think it is a bad idea, I think a training course would work much better. You could have the choice of taking a tutorial on how to do some of the more challenging things in the level right before you play. Then, the casuals might just get better hopefully, especially if it held their hand throughout the tutorial.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

Training Course>Super Block

DOHOHO.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 24, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Training Course>Super Block
> 
> DOHOHO.


Wouldn't that be much better than just playing the level for them? I am sure some more experienced players would need it at some parts too.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes it would.

And so Nintendo makes another fail move.


----------



## John102 (Mar 25, 2010)

The point of a game is to think through it, guides stop the thinking process from happening, therefore they are bad.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> The point of a game is to think through it, guides stop the thinking process from happening, therefore they are bad.


But some people don't care _how_ they get through the game, they just want to get through it. If they get stuck at a certain point, why shouldn't they be able to skip past it if they want? Sure, won't have gotten through the game completely by themselves, but not many people do nowadays, anyway, with all the guides online. Anyway, it doesn't affect you at all if you don't want to use it, because it's 100% optional. If anything, it can be a _good_ thing for people who don't want to use it, because there are certain things that you can only unlock if you beat the game without using the Super Guide, plus you get the bragging rights.


----------



## John102 (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't like guides in general. Don't be a Glaucon, think for yourself D=<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 25, 2010)

Dark, just because you are a Mario god doesn't mean Mario isn't hard.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying that I support the use of guides. I support the Super Guide because it's great for not-so-skilled players who don't take games as serious as some people. Do I think it should be misused? No. But used in moderation, and by people who actually need it, I see no problem with it.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 25, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'know, there's something that hasn't been said yet:
_You don't *censored.3.0*ing have to use the Super Guide, and whether other people do or not is none of your goddamned business!_ _So get off your high horse and don't bash a game because of a feature you won't use!  :throwingrottenapples: _


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 25, 2010)

Stop PMSing about noobs.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 25, 2010)

1: When I said Nintendo made another fail move, I meant that a Training Course would have been way cooler than Luigi doing it for you. I obviously know it's optional but I think it's dumb when we could have had training stages.

2: I am a Mario God, but I admit I've had some problems like Cake Lane and Bouldergeist Daredevil Run.

3: I agree with what Garrett said.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> 1: When I said Nintendo made another fail move, I meant that a Training Course would have been way cooler than Luigi doing it for you. I obviously know it's optional but I think it's dumb when we could have had training stages.
> 
> 2: I am a Mario God, but I admit I've had some problems like Cake Lane and Bouldergeist Daredevil Run.
> 
> 3: I agree with what Garrett said.


I beat Boulderqeist Daredevil Run on my first try. DOES THAT MEAN I'M BETTAH THAN JOO?! D:


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 25, 2010)

Well you must have failed somewhere else that I could beat you on.

How'd you do on the Boo Race?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Well you must have failed somewhere else that I could beat you on.
> 
> How'd you do on the Boo Race?


Which one?


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure there's only one.

Then again I need to finish the engine room and beat the final stage.

Still on Mario Mode, *sigh*


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, there are two. And you haven't gotten all 242 Stars yet?! D:


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, when I say Super Mario Galaxy isn't hard, I meant I've seen most o it on YouTube before I bought the game.

Even though I watched those a year ago, the game was still new for me and easy. I'll be right back, gonna keep playing mario gaem.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't tell if something's easy or not just from videos... >_>


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 25, 2010)

But I knew it was true thanks to my refined Mario Skills, and when I got the game, I was right.

Still no matter what the game throws at me I'll still mad dash right through it.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 26, 2010)

The game was way too easy. Only the last levels where so-so. Hope they'll make this one harder and longer without having to do everything over.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mario Galaxy was NOT easy.  Well, the first few levels were, but the Bouldergeist level on Daredevil run was insane.  The Luigi purple coins was hard as well.  The Boo Race (Pull Star one) was hard.  The Trial Galaxies were nearly impossible (excluding the Loopdeswoop Galaxy).


----------



## Matus (Mar 30, 2010)

There was really only one hard level, and thats it. It wasnt much. I gave it to my brother and he got all 242 stars in about a week.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 30, 2010)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> Mario Galaxy was NOT easy.  Well, the first few levels were, but the Bouldergeist level on Daredevil run was insane.  The Luigi purple coins was hard as well.  The Boo Race (Pull Star one) was hard.  The Trial Galaxies were nearly impossible (excluding the Loopdeswoop Galaxy).


All those were easy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> Wii Master 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no trouble with the trial galaxies, save the ones where you had to swim.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Honestly, the Super Guide is a win-win. There is nothing wrong with it at all. If anything, it's a great addition.


Umm, not from what I heard.
You lose stars on your file or something if you come across it.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 6, 2010)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 MONTHS LATER?!?!?!

And you get a bronze star instead of gold, but only if you use it, so...

And also: 2 MONTHS?!?!?


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with what you say Tye because in Super Mario Galaxy 2 you don't get "punished" like you do in NSMBW, I like how hard Super Mario Galaxy 2 is and I haven't seen a single Cosmic Rosalina yet so what's the point of complaining if you're good enough to avoid it?




			
				JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> You lose stars on your file or something if you come across it.



That's NSMBW you're thinking of Jason, Super Mario Galaxy 2 doesn't have such a "punishment".


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jun 7, 2010)

We don't know that though.... unless somebody here can testify.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 7, 2010)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> We don't know that though.... unless somebody here can testify.


You mean that it has no punishment? How would we not know? The game's been out for weeks now. There is no permanent punishment for using the Cosmic Guide. You'll get a Bronze Star instead of a normal Star, but you can go back and redo the level without the help of the Cosmic Guide to get the normal Star whenever you want, with no punishment.


----------

